

Do the laws of physics allow for free will? - ghaspland
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/22/science/22tier.html?pagewanted=2&src=recg

======
colanderman
The argument that determinism negates moral responsibility only holds under
the assumption that one is only morally responsible for actions of free will.
The recent tsunami in Japan did not have free will but most people would agree
that it (rather than the negligence of a free-willed party) is responsible for
thousands of deaths.

~~~
ghaspland
Do you think you should hold a person morally responsible for a terrible
result they have no control over? For instance, if I shoved person A into
person B and as a result person B fell onto the third rail of a commuter
train, would you hold person A morally responsible?

------
DennisP
A century of quantum physics and people are still talking about the
deterministic universe. Old ideas die hard.

Not to say that quantum randomness really counts as "free will" either. I'm
not exactly sure how you would define it.

~~~
ghaspland
The challenge with applying quantum physics at the level our actions take
place is that the laws of classical physics rule. So does that randomness
impact our actions in any way or are our actions deterministic for all
intensive purposes?

~~~
DennisP
Not always. Lasers, for example, are macroscopic objects, but depend on
quantum effects. Same with geiger counters, solar panels, all sorts of modern
technology. Listen to the clicks on a geiger counter, and the state of your
brain at any given instant is non-deterministic.

Researchers keep finding more ways that life uses quantum physics, including
photosynthesis, the avian compass, and (maybe) the sense of smell:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcXSpXyZVuY>

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-12827893>

So it wouldn't be all that surprising if they find quantum tricks in the
brain, too.

Aside from that, there's radioactivity in your body, including your brain. I
saw a speculation once that radioactive decay sparks electrical signals in the
brain, which the brain sometimes amplifies enough to change macroscopic
behavior. If that's the case, that would prevent our actions from being
deterministic.

